
Threes: The Rip-offs - SoftwarePatent
http://www.marco.org/2014/03/28/threes-ripoffs
======
anigbrowl
_Once your product is perceived as a generic category and competitors start
rushing in, the value of original innovation is lost._

Bullshit. There's no way that Marco and everyone else in this situation
doesn't leverage being the person(s) who created an entirely new genre when
promoting their next project. 'Inventor of the [product category]' is about
the most powerful personal branding you could ask for. This blog post is
itself a brand-building exercise.

